# Tarkett glueless vinyl sheet. Junk?



## Quattro (Aug 30, 2009)

So we're going to replace the vinyl sheet flooring in our entry hall. It's about 160 sq. feet total. 

We were originally thinking ceramic tile, but now we're contemplating using the foamy glueless vinyl sheet from Tarkett. We found a pattern we can live with (it has some relief to it, which is nice), and it seems really easy to install...almost too easy.

Besides being a 10-15 year product (although it has a "lifetime warranty"), what should I watch out for, when comparing to a traditional glue-down vinyl floor?

Thanks much!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 30, 2009)

I've heard of and installed both full spread glue down sheet vinyl and perimeter glue down sheet vinyl, but this is the first time I've heard of a glue-LESS sheet vinyl.  What holds the flooring down?

Velcro?

I believe that if you cut the flooring to fit the room, it'd probably stay in place reasonably well without being glued down, especially if you nail any shoe moldings down through he flooring.  But, if it wuz me, I'd be sure to caulk the joint between the baseboard or shoe molding all the way around the floor.  I'm thinking that rain or melt water from snow could leak around the edge of the vinyl and get under it, and you'll end up with a purple/brown stain showing through your vinyl cuz of the mildew growing inside and under it.


----------

